# puretec serverprofil



## lula (30. Juni 2003)

hallo, hab irgendwie das problem, dass puretec meine indexdatei nicht erkennt. habe die daten alle lose auf den server geladen. gibt es da eine bestimmte ordnerstruktur die man einhalten muß, damit das erkannt wird?

bitte helft mir schnell, die page muß so schnell wie möglihc oben sein. normalerweise wird die index doch sofort erkannt...versteh die welt nimma


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juni 2003)

Ist auf dem Webspace ein Ordner "html"? Wenn ja, dann lad deine Seite mal da rein. 

Und hier auf tutorials.de immer schön auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung achten, bitte!

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lula _
> *hallo, hab irgendwie das problem, dass puretec meine indexdatei nicht erkennt. habe die daten alle lose auf den server geladen. gibt es da eine bestimmte ordnerstruktur die man einhalten muß, damit das erkannt wird?
> 
> bitte helft mir schnell, die page muß so schnell wie möglihc oben sein. normalerweise wird die index doch sofort erkannt...versteh die welt nimma *


Gesetz' den Fall, dass du einen Rootserver gemietet hast: Apache-Dokumentation lesen !

Ansonsten, falls du normalen Webspace hast, musst du nach einer .htaccess-Datei Ausschau halten, die evtl. einen anderen Index setzt.


----------



## lula (30. Juni 2003)

öhm wie erkenn ich nen apache server? hab den space so übernommen , und der tyo ist momentan nicht da. was ist eine htmacccess datei? wie erkenen ich die und welchen index setzt die dann?

bin noch net so die programiererin, ist noch alles neuland für mich.

danke und gruß
lula


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

> Und hier auf tutorials.de immer schön auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung achten, bitte!


Nach wie vor.


> öhm wie erkenn ich nen apache server? hab den space so übernommen , und der tyo ist momentan nicht da. was ist eine htmacccess datei? wie erkenen ich die und welchen index setzt die dann?


Wie lädst du die Dateien denn hoch ? FTP ? Webpanel ? Und was siehst du wenn du dich per FTP einloggst ?


----------



## lula (30. Juni 2003)

Also nen ordner html gab es ja. Hab da auch die Daten reingeladen, daran liegts aber nicht. Hab schon alles ausprobiert. Es ist noch ein Ordner da, den man net löschen kann (sind die LOG Daten)

Hochladen tu ich alles mit WS-FTP pro. Beim Hochladen sehe ich genau diesen einen Ordner "Logs*. In diesem Ordner ist auch diese htaccess Datei drin. Aber bin bezüglich neuen Index nicht schlau geworden.

Grüße
lula


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

Von dem Ordner LOGS lass mal die Finger von, das bringt dich auch nicht weiter. Was passiert denn wenn du die Dateien in  das root Verzeichnis hochlädst, also in gar keinen Ordner sondern einfach so direkt in die Ebene, in die du dich einloggst. Auch nichts ?


----------



## lula (30. Juni 2003)

Also das habe ich ja gemacht. Alles in das Rootverzeichnis kopiert. Bei meinen anderen Seiten funktionierte das auch immer. Nur hier jetzt auf einmal nicht. Ich hab das dumme gefühl, dass ich wichtige Ordner gelöscht haben könnte oder so. 
Gruß


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2003)

Oha, dann fange ich mal vorne an: Hast du normalen Webspace oder einen Rootserver ?


----------



## lula (30. Juni 2003)

Ich tippe mal auf einen rootserver, denn meine anderen pages sind auf normalem webspace, und da ging ja immer alles problemlos.
Bei so vielen Probs die da jetzt auftauchen, kanns nur nen anderes System sein.

Ich habe von dem Bekannten nur die FTP-Daten bekommen, ohne irgendwelche Hinweise. Ich erreiche den auch leider erstmal nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lula _
> *Ich habe von dem Bekannten nur die FTP-Daten bekommen, ohne irgendwelche Hinweise. Ich erreiche den auch leider erstmal nicht. *


Dann gibt's zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) Dein Bekannter hat keine Ahnung und hat das System funktionsunfähig gemacht oder
b) es existiert in deinem Verzeichnis eine .htaccess, die dir deine Primär-Index-Dateien-Reihenfolge umschreibt.

Wenn du "nur" FTP-Zugangsdaten hast, solltest du eigentlich gleich direkt in dein HTML-Verzeichnis kommen und auch nirgendswo anders Zugriff haben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Wenn du "nur" FTP-Zugangsdaten hast, solltest du eigentlich gleich direkt in dein HTML-Verzeichnis kommen und auch nirgendswo anders Zugriff haben. *



Mit den Standard-FTP-Daten kommt man bei einem Rootserver nicht direkt
in das html-Verzeichnis, sondern eine Ebene "darunter".
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das auch bei den "normalen" Paketen
von 1&1 so.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## lula (30. Juni 2003)

Oh man ich habs jetzt hinbekommen! Man mußte einen simplen Ordner anlegen, der sich nun haltet euch fest "pages" genannt wird.....

sowas dummes, muß man erstmal drauf kommen. Hätte puretec ja auch irgendwo mal erläutern können die Ordnerstruktur, die man auf dem Server einhalten muß..... Ordner mit html oder so hätte ich ja noch verstanden..aber "pages" mit unterordner der page...
grmpf. Naja danke für eure Hilfe. Ich kann endlich entspannen


----------

